# Invisible wounds of war - Traumatic Brain Injury



## RackMaster (May 10, 2013)

I think this report from 60 minutes should be mandatory for all soldiers, well the treatment it describes should be mandatory for all but it's going to take a long time before we reach there.  I am sure what the soldiers interviewed says rings very true with a lot of us.

Make sure to watch the "Web Extras" videos below the main one; they are extended interviews.

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50146231n


----------



## pardus (May 10, 2013)

Excellent post RackMaster, thank you.

To all Medics out there, you have a huge burden to protect and care for those who suffer TBIs. You need to be a strong advocate for your Soldiers, especially when faced with an unsympathetic command.


----------

